# Best Long-Lasting Chews for Small Dogs



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

My daughter adopted two mixed-breed dogs last year. Both are Chi/Terrier-type mixes. Lucy is 6 lbs. and Bailey is 8 lbs. DD is looking for a long-lasting chew that she can give the girls. She has tried rawhides, split antlers and bully sticks. Lucy is fine with those, but Bailey is a tiny, power-chewer. She can go through a foot long Bully Stick in an hour (too rich for her). The split antlers lasted as long as the marrow was there, but now they are not interested. DD is looking for a good, long-lasting chew that she can give the girls when she has to work or go out of town. A pet sitter comes and stays at her house when she has to leave. All suggestions are appreciated. :wavey:


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I've had the same exact issue with my two dogs. The best thing I've found is hooves. They're stinky and the taste lasts longer than the antlers. The bully sticks are great but disappear into Tucker within 10 minutes. He can gnaw on a hoof for hours and very little will have disappeared. And they're cheap!  About $1.30 at my local PetSmart.

You just want to round them up at the end of the day. They hurt to step on!  :doh:


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

OutWest said:


> I've had the same exact issue with my two dogs. The best thing I've found is hooves. They're stinky and the taste lasts longer than the antlers. The bully sticks are great but disappear into Tucker within 10 minutes. He can gnaw on a hoof for hours and very little will have disappeared. And they're cheap!  About $1.30 at my local PetSmart.
> 
> You just want to round them up at the end of the day. They hurt to step on!  :doh:


@OutWest....Thank you! Are the hooves greasy, as in, would they stain carpet/couches? :wavey:


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I would never give hooves. In fact I quit selling them at my shop. I've known _more_ than a few dogs that have had serious health problems because of hooves. Two died. The hooves splinter and can cause perforation of their intestines. Just a heads up about them. There are other alternatives that are much safer. I use these and every dog I've had, incuding my Danes, have had them last forever. They come in different sizes and also with no filling. That way you can fill them with what you want:

Red Barn Small Beef Filled Real Bone


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

kwhit said:


> I would never give hooves. In fact I quit selling them at my shop. I've known _more_ than a few dogs that have had serious health problems because of hooves. Two died. The hooves splinter and can cause perforation of their intestines. Just a heads up about them. There are other alternatives that are much safer. I use these and every dog I've had, incuding my Danes, have had them last forever. They come in different sizes and also with no filling. That way you can fill them with what you want:
> 
> Red Barn Small Beef Filled Real Bone



@kwhit.....ordered 4 of the Small Lamb-filled for the little guys and 1 LARGE Lamb-filled for Amber. Thank you. :wavey:


----------

